# What's your lead?



## Andrew Green (Jun 18, 2006)

MMA style fighting, what's your lead?  Strong side forward or weak? What are the advantages of it?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> MMA style fighting, what's your lead? Strong side forward or weak? What are the advantages of it?


 
Dominate side back (left side forward) ususally; most comfortable with that because I am more of a striker. THis derived from boxing/KB experiences. However, I am fairly ambidexterous, and can and will switch sides as I see fit. But my goal is to maintain a dominant position and try to finish the fight with strikes rather then focusing on takedowns and submissions, so this tends to fit me best.

Also, I should mention that although I tend to train "MMAish" a large percentage of the time, I am not in any competitive circuit by any means at this time.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally, I like strong side forward. No main reason, it just feels better to me. Like Paul though, I also like to train ambidexterously (is that a real word?).

Franco


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 19, 2006)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> (is that a real word?).
> 
> Franco


 
lol...it is, but I doubt I am spelling it correctly!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 19, 2006)

When practicing MMA, I put my strong side forward, because I am more of a grappler. gives me a stronger jab, and an easier shot. the only thing is, I am left handed so I'd probably have a striking advantage if I put dominant back.


----------



## Dark (Jun 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> MMA style fighting, what's your lead? Strong side forward or weak? What are the advantages of it?


 
Im more self-defense oriented but I go strong first. The reason is I'm a pretty aggressive fighter so I keep my strong lead and weak reverse to equal out the power level, especially since when trapping the reverse hand is a "clinch" hand and the lead does most of the striking.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

I like to have my left (faster) forward and my right (stronger) side back.  When I spar, I switch pretty regularly because there are different things you can do depending on how your opponent is standing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, my turn.  

"Naturally" I tend to gravitate towards strong side (right) forward.  Probably related to growing up point fighting and then getting into weapons and wrestling.

Occasionally like to switch up and go Orthodox though, bring out the heavy punches.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 20, 2006)

Either way my habit is to strike with my dominant side, i have different strikes i use depending if its forward or back but people who figure that out have an easy time of me. =)


----------

